# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Making canned tuna more tolerable

## KurtMiles

I'm sure everyone has their own way to do this, but I combined canned tuna with pico de gallo and a little bit of Tapatio sauce. There's essentially nothing in Tapatio or pico to really throw off the nutritional value of tuna, and it gives it some texture and flavor. I try to limit my carbs and fats as much as possible, so I don't do crackers, mayo, or any of that. Great for a quick protein bomb at work.

----------


## ppwc1985

I use 1/4 onion, 1 red chili pepper, I use 1/4 clove garlic, and soy sauce. Sauté the onion, add the pepper chopped into little pieces add garlic and 1-2 cans tuna fry that up than add soy sauce. This I can eat everyday and not get tired of it. Also works with chicken and other fish. My haw actually makes it for me so that makes it even better considering she is Filipino and they can cook.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I use 1/4 onion, 1 red chili pepper, I use 1/4 clove garlic, and soy sauce. Sauté the onion, add the pepper chopped into little pieces add garlic and 1-2 cans tuna fry that up than add soy sauce. This I can eat everyday and not get tired of it. Also works with chicken and other fish. My haw actually makes it for me so that makes it even better considering she is Filipino and they can cook.


Interesting. I've never thought to heat canned tuna!

----------


## Sfla80

> Interesting. I've never thought to heat canned tuna!


Ugh hate hot tuna.

I make a traditional style, onion, pickles , celery, but I add a apple to it. Adds crunch and sweetness

----------


## bsh

> Ugh hate hot tuna. I make a traditional style, onion, pickles , celery, but I add a apple to it. Adds crunch and sweetness


 yep! That's what I do... I really don't like tuna that much especially canned... Tuna stakes that are blackened and grilled is my favorite

----------


## kelkel

> Ugh hate hot tuna.
> 
> I make a traditional style, onion, pickles , celery, but I add a apple to it. Adds crunch and sweetness




You should still consider starting that thread I mentioned..........?

----------


## Sfla80

> You should still consider starting that thread I mentioned..........?


Yeah I know kel. 

Things are starting to settle here. Haven't even been posting as much on the board. Once I get back into the swing of things I'll start one. 

Actually might ask haz to join and help. He's a damn good cook I hear.

----------


## kelkel

No doubt he is, but you have the pedigree....... He can be your second in command.

----------


## Sfla80

> No doubt he is, but you have the pedigree....... He can be your second in command.


Definitely, remember few years ago....believe his name was damien? (Avi of wolverine I believe ) he was a damp good chef too. 

Damn it....sorry op....side tracked...

----------


## RaginCajun

> Definitely, remember few years ago....believe his name was damien? (Avi of wolverine I believe ) he was a damp good chef too. Damn it....sorry op....side tracked...


Yup!

----------


## numbere

8 (80oz) cans of tuna (including water)
4 cups (320g) quick oats
8 Tbsp (108g) Hellmans mayo
8 Tbsp (120g) EVOO
12oz water
salt 
pepper
soy sauce
worcestershire

Mix everything up and place in a 13x9x2 pyrex baking dish and bake at 375°F until brown.

1/4 ~1,020 calories 54g c 56g f 75g p

----------


## KurtMiles

I like the apple idea, never really thought of that. Tuna for me needs texture and something to curb the stench. Pears would probably work too. I think oranges would be a funky flavor combination though

----------


## Sfla80

> I like the apple idea, never really thought of that. Tuna for me needs texture and something to curb the stench. Pears would probably work too. I think oranges would be a funky flavor combination though


Orange would work maybe with like an ahi tuna. But I don't think canned. Lol

----------


## kelkel

> 8 (80oz) cans of tuna (including water)
> 4 cups (320g) quick oats
> 8 Tbsp (108g) Hellmans mayo
> 8 Tbsp (120g) EVOO
> 12oz water
> salt 
> pepper
> soy sauce
> worcestershire
> ...



Hmmm. May have to try that.

----------


## almostgone

> You should still consider starting that thread I mentioned..........?





> Yeah I know kel. 
> 
> Things are starting to settle here. Haven't even been posting as much on the board. Once I get back into the swing of things I'll start one. 
> 
> Actually might ask haz to join and help. He's a damn good cook I hear.





> No doubt he is, but you have the pedigree....... He can be your second in command.





> Definitely, remember few years ago....believe his name was damien? (Avi of wolverine I believe ) he was a damp good chef too. 
> 
> Damn it....sorry op....side tracked...





> Orange would work maybe with like an ahi tuna. But I don't think canned. Lol


I agree with Kel, Sfla. A recipe thread would be great. If you and Haz could both throw up the occasional recipe w/ macros, that would f-in awesome.
I especially have problems getting tuna, swordfish. or salmon to turn out right on the grill. Of course, any recipes for grouper or even tilapia and swai would be great. (I'm about lemon peppered out on tilapia and swai.  :Frown: 
Hope the family is doing well.  :Smilie:

----------


## ppwc1985

> Ugh hate hot tuna. I make a traditional style, onion, pickles , celery, but I add a apple to it. Adds crunch and sweetness


 I don't eat it hot, I take it for lunch. Trust me this is very good. I can't get enough of it. With a white fish like tilapia it is even better. Now that I will eat hot, but it's so good.

----------


## joebailey1271

If your just looking to get tuna down your throat faster, put tuna in a blender, add some frozen blue berries and watermelon, add water, then blend till liquefied. Just down it fast. Here is a chicken shake video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jYEvOjohKI

----------


## Sfla80

> If your just looking to get tuna down your throat faster, put tuna in a blender, add some frozen blue berries and watermelon, add water, then blend till liquefied. Just down it fast. Here is a chicken shake video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jYEvOjohKI


Might be able to do chicken ....used to try various ways of drinking my meals. 

Tuna no way in hell I would try it.

----------


## Charlie67

> If your just looking to get tuna down your throat faster, put tuna in a blender, add some frozen blue berries and watermelon, add water, then blend till liquefied. Just down it fast....


No. Freaking. Way. My respect for you doing it, but just... No.  :Smilie: 

I just add celery, low fat mayo, and relish. Pile it on some heavy multigrain bread, gtg.

----------


## Alta

You guys are nuts. I mean I get the whole "eat for results not for taste" thing but WTF man, blended tuna? Blech. I thought I was insane putting cottage cheese in my quick oats but man, blueberry tuna smoothies are a whole new level. 

2 cans of tuna and some oil and vinagrette dressing helps me. Or siracha. Or scrambled eggs and siracha. Anything to give it more grease to get it down the hatch.

----------


## bsh

Oh man.... I have a extremely sensitive gag reflex and blended tuna is not somethings I would ever consider doing... I just threw up alittle reading this... Hahahaha

----------


## McPhatty

I actually mix my serving of Cottage Cheese with a can of tuna. LOL Yes I do. Some people find it repulsive. If you like cottage cheese it really is not that bad. It kills the tuna taste a bit and hey, what the hell, it mixes in the stomach anyways  :Shrug:   :Smiley:

----------


## Tlolec the toilet

i sure needed this post. i've been eating tuna for tha last 3 or four weeks. sure i eat salmon, chicken, turkey beef, but mostly tuna.

im gonna go make a tuna shake before bed. lol srsly

----------


## stanman

I mix it with homemade Greek yoghurt and have with a salad.

----------


## RigPig

Just add mustard

----------


## songdog

> Ugh hate hot tuna.
> 
> I make a traditional style, onion, pickles , celery, but I add a apple to it. Adds crunch and sweetness


Smells like a dead fish on the beach! No thanx I"ll pass on the heated tuna:0

----------


## ooothats

> I agree with Kel, Sfla. A recipe thread would be great. If you and Haz could both throw up the occasional recipe w/ macros, that would f-in awesome.
> I especially have problems getting tuna, swordfish. or salmon to turn out right on the grill. Of course, any recipes for grouper or even tilapia and swai would be great. (I'm about lemon peppered out on tilapia and swai. 
> Hope the family is doing well.


Old thread I know. I bake tilapia with garlic (fresh or powdered, fresh basil, and a nice big slice of tomato on top. Squirt some lemon juice or vinegar of your choice over it... bake for like 20 minutes. . It's bomb, bro

----------


## Couchlock

I put plain no fat Greek yogurt and smashed avocado in my tuna as a sub for mayo, when making a tuna salad. I add green onion, tomatoes, and whatever else

----------


## FloydForbes

Wonder how hot tuna tastes :P

----------


## hollowedzeus

Since its already bumped. I put jalapenos in it. Gives the tuna a kick

----------


## Couchlockd

open can
little bit of plain Greek yogurt and a bit of mashed avocado, rice cake. done

----------


## Couchlockd

> Wonder how hot tuna tastes :P


like hot .....p......tuna..

----------


## Obs

If it isn't seered tuna steak may it land in the trash.

And keep the damn wasabi away from it!

----------


## Couchlockd

> If it isn't seered tuna steak may it land in the trash.
> 
> And keep the damn wasabi away from it!


wasabi great for sinus infection.

----------


## Obs

> wasabi great for sinus infection.


It great for burning asshole too

----------


## vtach12

Lemon pepper seasoning is good as well.

----------


## DuckTheViking

I sometimes squeeze all the water out of the tuna can (use the lid to push down), chop a green sour apple and mix it. The apple will overpower the horrible tuna taste.

My wife makes tuna burger - a can of tuna, some bread crumbles, an egg, spice mixes, and a bit of coconut oil. Form into 4 patties and bob's your uncle. Not exactly top shelf at Burger King, but at least it's passable.

----------


## Obs

Pro tip:
When I am going down on it and its raunchy I will dribble a little liquid smoke on it. All better.

----------


## JohnnyV85

A1 sauce is all you need!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Squeeze water out. Add some avocado mayo and relish. Delicious!

----------


## EDCG19

> I'm sure everyone has their own way to do this, but I combined canned tuna with pico de gallo and a little bit of Tapatio sauce. There's essentially nothing in Tapatio or pico to really throw off the nutritional value of tuna, and it gives it some texture and flavor. I try to limit my carbs and fats as much as possible, so I don't do crackers, mayo, or any of that. Great for a quick protein bomb at work.


best way to eat tuna

----------


## Phatz

I made be weird but i add mustard. The hot spicy mustard just to make it tolerable. 

I do this with canned chicken also.

People at work say i eat "Dirty Chicken and Dirty Tuna". I cant help but smile and walk away.

----------


## teedoff

Old thread i know, but its talking about tuna.

Dill mustard! Has anyone tried this product? It's awesome! I put it in tuna with onion, celery, and relish, grilled or pan seared chicken breast. I love it.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Buffalo chicken sauce for me!

----------

